# OG indianapolis schutzhund



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone on here belong to the club im going for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not a club member, but I've wanted to check the club out for quite some time! (Not to participate really, but to watch and checkout the dogs.) What's tomorrow? An event or something?

I think Rerun _might_ be a member, or at least has been out there. I seem to remember her mentioning it.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

The breeders I work with are part of this club and I have been once. I do plan on going more in the future. I found everyone very friendly and happy to answer questions.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent group of people. What the sport should be. 

GO!!!!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong training with Mike.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Went there for a show last year. Nice facilities and people are welcoming. I think you'll have a good time!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I wanted to spend my bday weekend there, plus id like to meet mike and I have lots of questions about the pup im getting from him.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe I'll see you there, jb_pwrstroke!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I train with Indi fairly often and was actually just there last weekend. I have always felt welcomed there. GREAT club, nice people and some very experienced trainers. 

Maybe I'll get to meet you. Hoping to go down again next weekend.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Mike just emailed me and said I might want to switch days due to the weather so probably not goin now


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Weather is going to not be good?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I got an email from Mike as well. Weather is supposed to be cold and windy tomorrow, so only a small group will be there Sat. Sunday will be a bigger group. I'm going to go check them out Sunday.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I already have plans for sunday so ill have to go another weekend.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I used to really enjoy going there to train. A short 5-6 hour drive. Can't make trips like that any more, but would love to. Hope you have a good time at the club!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

jb, SchH is much more important. Cancel your other plans.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes - Lisa is right. With the pup you are getting - you need to get a hardcore training mindset - you need to go even when you have a baby because you WILL need guidance!!! This is a hardcore group, and you need to have firm goals and be prepared to sacrifice other social stuff to focus on training - long term of course!   Oh the joys of a high power puppy!

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a "hardcore" group, but not all of their members are hardcore people.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It was nice to meet Mike today and all the rest of the club that showed up. He and his club members were very personable, a nice group of people. I can officially say that those are by far the most intense dogs I've ever seen. If _that's_ what high drive looks like- then perhaps I'm not as ready for a high drive dog as I thought. (Not that the dogs were out of line or anything- they were just crazy intense.)

There was a lady there named Carolyn (not sure of spelling) with a dog named Grant. I was very impressed with Grant. What a superb dog. Grant seemed cool and collected, yet obviously totally capable in Schutzhund. Always under control- what a class act. One of Mike's dogs, Ernest maybe, was also very awesome- but WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more dog than I think I will ever be able to handle. Nice group of people for sure. Pimg definitely doesn't fit in there though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wildo said:


> One of Mike's dogs, Ernest maybe, was also very awesome- but WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more dog than I think I will ever be able to handle.


Irmus? He is quite the up and coming dog!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes- it was definitely Irmus


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got 5 more weeks until my life is work and SchH I already have a great trainer and plan on goin to OG whenever I can.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Irmus is great to watch. He is also very clear off the field. Extremely nice dog. 

Did you get to see the female puppy Mike has by Kutter? She is something else.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I got to see a number of puppies, but admittedly, I am really bad with names. I definitely saw a young female of his (about 3 months old). I liked her quite a lot. In fact, I believe I even told Mike I thought she had great structure (which in retrospect seems like a pretty silly thing to say to him). I did really like that little pup.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just watched a vid of Irmus' obedience, love that he is very correct and enthusiastic yet totally calm, at least it appeared so in that vi.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Willy, she is a very pretty reddish sable pup. Yes about 3 months. I thought she was an Irmus daughter because of her color, but, nope, Kutter (am I spelling his name right?).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The pup I saw was very light gray, but we all now how much sables change colors, so... I guess in the end I am not sure I saw Kutter, but I am sure I saw a 3ish month old female ravaging a flirt pole. 

I did ask Mike about Grant, and it turns out he is from one of Mike's breedings: Eick von der Berger Hochburg x Perry Lasmon


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think the female you are talking about is Kerta. 

I got to watch Irmmus last time I was there. He is quite the nice dog. 

I am hoping to start going regularly so maybe I will get to meet some of you.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- yes, you might be quite right in that! Sure looks very close to what I saw


----------

